# شرح لبرنامج المكالمات الحره



## علاءء وجدي (1 يناير 2012)

شرح لبرنامج المكالمات الحره








هااااااى اصحابى عاملين ايه النهارده كله تمام اوك النهارده هقدم لكم شرح حقيقي مش اشتغاله

هيمكنكم من اجراء المكالمات المجانيه للهاتف عبر الشبكه العنكبوتيه جربوا ومش هتندموا 

هتخسروا ايه بلعكس هتكسبوا مكالمات ببلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش

للمزيد من الشرح و المعلومات 

free phone calls Use Free World Dialup VoIP


اتمنى ان ينال موضوعى اعجابكم 

ولا تبخلوا عليا فى الرد






​


----------

